# The new Infiniti M



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

I saw da commercials during the Oscars.. um.. it looks mad sweet.. it looks wider and sportier than the G35.. this car is HOT! What do you guys think about it?

It looks like a BMW 5 series/Acura TL competitor

Experts put your 2 cents in plz


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

i dunno what the new onelooks like, but htat car has ealways been sexy


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i really liked the 1st gen M, looked like a gangster/muscle car... im still waiting to see a new one on the road, saw it in detroit, but they all blend together...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

see them quite often in the upper class parts of town

personally, its my favorite car out right now


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Seriously, wtf is up with all these threads saying xxx car looks awesome but no pics? This should be a mandatory thing.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

stock








junction produce model


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks Blake! 

Stock...blah
Junction...MmmmHmmm


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not wild about it.
It's basically a big g35 (literally). But it will probably sell more than the old one even though that one had more character.

Seth


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

*Put in a manual transmission and you could really get my attention *


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

oh, the new one
(didnt know it was officially released)
like seth said...its nothing more than a big G


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Ok the new one I would like to own.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I'd still rather have a 500hp BMW M5. Infiniti is great, but I just don't think anything short of the R35 GTR will stand a chance against the German sport luxury market. BTW, I read an article in a Japanese magazine about a prototype R35 GTR. I creamed my khakis.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

bridrive55 said:


> I'd still rather have a 500hp BMW M5. Infiniti is great, but I just don't think anything short of the R35 GTR will stand a chance against the German sport luxury market. BTW, I read an article in a Japanese magazine about a prototype R35 GTR. I creamed my khakis.


Seeing as how street racing is illegal and i really don't give a shit as to how fast the guy in the Bimmer next to me can go during that one in a million chance when i'm lined up at light next to a M5, i'm really kind of inclined to choose a car based on economic and ergonomic appeal.

WTF is up with everyone bailing on a car that they like for a shit box that has 10hp more? Makes zilch sense to me.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Mark said:


> Seeing as how street racing is illegal and i really don't give a shit as to how fast the guy in the Bimmer next to me can go during that one in a million chance when i'm lined up at light next to a M5, i'm really kind of inclined to choose a car based on economic and ergonomic appeal.
> 
> WTF is up with everyone bailing on a car that they like for a shit box that has 10hp more? Makes zilch sense to me.


Hellz yea that's right


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im happy to see they changed it up

just means im that much closer to being able to afford my dream M45 (the older version)


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I was at the Infinity dealership yesterday (bought a G35 for my sister) and I saw them M and that thing is bangin. Extremely nice. That particular dealership I was at had 5 of them in recently and all of them are already gone. They only had 1 demo there and there was a line of customers and sales people waiting to test drive it.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Mark said:


> Seeing as how street racing is illegal and i really don't give a shit as to how fast the guy in the Bimmer next to me can go during that one in a million chance when i'm lined up at light next to a M5, i'm really kind of inclined to choose a car based on economic and ergonomic appeal.
> 
> WTF is up with everyone bailing on a car that they like for a shit box that has 10hp more? Makes zilch sense to me.



I apologize but you have to love how a question about a new Nissan\Infinity turns into this... Yes we are all aware of the fact that street racing is illegal, and beyond that just downright stupid. With that said, so is speeding. You know, doing 50 in a 45, 72 in a 65, and ect... And anyone who is trying to outrun the new M5 with a automatic v8 is just silly. This car was not built to compete with $90,000 cars with smg's and 10 cyl. Try more along the lines of a GS430, E430, or 545ia. Check it out here.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> I apologize but you have to love how a question about a new Nissan\Infinity turns into this... Yes we are all aware of the fact that street racing is illegal, and beyond that just downright stupid. With that said, so is speeding. You know, doing 50 in a 45, 72 in a 65, and ect... And anyone who is trying to outrun the new M5 with a automatic v8 is just silly. This car was not built to compete with $90,000 cars with smg's and 10 cyl. Try more along the lines of a GS430, E430, or 545ia. Check it out here.


Thank you..........!


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

damn that car is ugly...lol


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> I... And anyone who is trying to outrun the new M5 with a automatic v8 is just silly. .[/URL]


 Cough-AMG E55-Cough


Nissan/Infinity does their winter cold weather testing up here and i got to sit in the New M45 a few months ago, its a really nice car


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

siamiam said:


> Cough-AMG E55-Cough



Cough-AMG E55 $80,000, *Supercharged* 5.4L, 469 hp, 516 ft-lbs.-Cough


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Cough... C55 AMG

http://motortrend.com/roadtests/sedan/112_0411_hd_merc/


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Flying V said:


> Cough... C55 AMG
> 
> http://motortrend.com/roadtests/sedan/112_0411_hd_merc/


And now you are in a different size class and can't touch a M5, so anyhow...


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> Cough-AMG E55 $80,000, *Supercharged* 5.4L, 469 hp, 516 ft-lbs.-Cough


AMG smokes the M 

http://motortrend.com/roadtests/luxury/112_0412_bmw_mb/index7.html

both $80K both automatic both stupid fast 

516 ft-lbs VS 384 ft-lbs  people buy horsepower but drive Torque

wait till the next gen AMG E class comes out in the near future, the current one was made to compete and beat the last gen M5 in which it did.

the AMG C55 plays with the M3












:merc:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you mean m5

i dont see the point in arguing over these cars
its not like any of us can afford them


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

Radioaktiv said:


> you mean m5


? its what we've been discussing 

the AMG C55 is in the same class as the M3 and S4


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

siamiam said:


> ? its what we've been discussing
> 
> the AMG C55 is in the same class as the M3 and S4


You got owned!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

siamiam said:


> ? its what we've been discussing
> 
> the AMG C55 is in the same class as the M3 and S4


But the thread is about the M45...not how well the M5 compares to the AMG C55.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

that makes me wonder where car names went

why is like half the car market labeling thier cars with numbers and letters?
have they run out of names?
some kind of marketing gimmick?

I30, M45, C55, 240SX, XG350, GS300, RX450, FX35, G35, F355, the list goes on and on


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you do realize that the numbers correspond to the engine size of the car right?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah
i realize that

just seems a little dry tho


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

Uni said:


> You got owned!


yeah but the AMG still owns the M


----------



## TSXtacy (Jan 15, 2005)

Radioaktiv said:


> im happy to see they changed it up
> 
> just means im that much closer to being able to afford my dream M45 (the older version)


The Infiniti M (JDM Nissan Fuga) is a competator with the Lexus GS, Acura RL, and Audi A6. There are others, but that's a pretty good comparo right there. Here's my opinion on different categories..

Exterior Look; Infiniti M/ Audi A6 > Acura RL/ Lexus GS; this is just my opinion, the M looks very sporty while the A6 looks classy. The RL and GS look good, but the RL might be a little too bland for me.

Interior Quality; Acura RL, Audi A6, Lexus GS, Infiniti M. Acura has really set a benchmark here; this interior is smoking with awesome materials and fit and finish.

Handling; Acura RL, Infiniti M, Lexus GS, Audi A6; I'm only 17 and can't tell for myself, but I'm going with magazine reviews. The SH-AWD on the RL really does work, its an AWD system that actually helps correct understeer sucessfully. The RWD M and GS still would perform better overall I'd think.

Acceleration; Infiniti M, Acura RL (V6 only), Lexus GS, Audi A6; simple magazine testers.

Technology; Acura RL, Infiniti M, Audi A6/ Lexus GS. RL's SH-AWD, 300HP V6, Acura Link Navi (detours the route for you if it sees traffic problems, recognizes the human voice superbly)

My Car; Infiniti M, Lexus GS/ Audi A6, Acura RL; The RL is too bland, overweight, and comfortable for me. The A6, GS, and M don't offer the technology or interior of an RL, but what the M offers is better performance and more technology than the GS and A6. The A6 looks awesome, but I love Nissan and Honda, and since the Honda was eliminated, I'll take my Nissan Fuga .

Keep in mind, this is coming from an unbiased, Honda and Nissan loving Acura owner/ soon-to-be.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> some kind of marketing gimmick?


Yup.
People equate luxury with alphanumerics. Regular with names. Is it BS, sure, but it's proven. Design and engineering still lag behind marketing because most people who buy cars aren't car people.
Honda sold fewer Integras, so changed it to RSX and wouldn't you know...

Seth


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

everyone followed BMW... beemers have been numbers forever and they are the benchmark, so you start seeing a trend...


----------

